# Where can i get the old GHG 60/40 keels??



## rnelson5 (May 7, 2014)

I came across some coot decoys but about half are missing the keels. Does any one know where i can find some at?


----------



## across the river (May 7, 2014)

Are they the removable ones with the groove on the bottom of them, or are they just broken off?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 7, 2014)

The removable ones that they quit making because they came off when you threw them out.


----------



## across the river (May 7, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> The removable ones that they quit making because they came off when you threw them out.



Yeah, I glued all the ones I had in, but then I ended up breaking them off or breaking them open and loosing all the sand.   If you can't find any, let me know and I can tell you what I have done to "repair" some decoys that I have broke the keels completely off of.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 7, 2014)

Will do ATR. I made a post on facebook and a guy from Arkansas just told me he had quite a few from old decoys he would just send me if i would pay the shipping. I am gooing to see how that goes and then i may be in touch about ir.


----------



## king killer delete (May 8, 2014)

I got a bunch in my decoy shed.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 8, 2014)

killer elite said:


> I got a bunch in my decoy shed.



Well will the duck force within you be willing to part with some????


----------



## king killer delete (May 8, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Well will the duck force within you be willing to part with some????


I am already sending you my retreiver. What do you want next??


----------



## king killer delete (May 8, 2014)

My retreiver is a good one . You reward him with a beer every now and then he is happy. He can run a boat , pour coffee, hand you shells. But he aint much for looks and he wants a new dip net every year.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 8, 2014)

killer elite said:


> My retreiver is a good one . You reward him with a beer every now and then he is happy. He can run a boat , pour coffee, hand you shells. But he aint much for looks and he wants a new dip net every year.


I don't know....... Sounds like he is moody........ I get enough moodiness with the women in my life!!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 8, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I don't know....... Sounds like he is moody........ I get enough moodiness with the women in my life!!!


he does not bite and  He will not lick you in the face.


----------



## bander_TC50 (May 8, 2014)

killer elite said:


> he does not bite and  He will not lick you in the face.




killer,


these are the most important traits your particular retriever could possibly posess. that and maybe he doesnt pee on your shoes.


----------



## bigkga69 (May 8, 2014)

I think I may be one of the most valuable retrievers on this forum...although I have been known to bite but my pee aim is spot on!  Dont let Killer fool yall, I lick him in the face all the time, he says it helps with his aim!


----------



## rnelson5 (May 8, 2014)

op2:


----------



## king killer delete (May 8, 2014)

rut roo


----------



## rnelson5 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## bigkga69 (May 8, 2014)

Oh the times I wish I had my pc.... be patient little pigs, the retriever is scheming...


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 8, 2014)

Hey killer you have any GHG divers you would part with???


----------



## king killer delete (May 9, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Hey killer you have any GHG divers you would part with???


Nope. I working on a 200 bird spread right now. Just order another dozen G&H Blue Bills. BigKga69 is repainting 4 dozen mallard for me right now and I have several dozen mixed GHG with 60/40 keels ring necks . Some oversized buffle heads and some canvas backs mixed in. I got 3  dozen Super Mag mallards I keed around just in case and 60 teal decoys. Now That I have an Augusta connection I will be shootin Geese up on the hill this year. Not geting rid of any yet.


----------



## king killer delete (May 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


>



That is just sweet Rut Roo


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 11, 2014)

Killer you have had an Augusta connection for the past two years! My phone hasn't rang? Waitin on you bud! Oh by the way.... The sweet tea grille ( across the street from your Waffle House ) has excellent food sir!


----------



## king killer delete (May 11, 2014)

*You dont never call*



thompsonsz71 said:


> Killer you have had an Augusta connection for the past two years! My phone hasn't rang? Waitin on you bud! Oh by the way.... The sweet tea grille ( across the street from your Waffle House ) has excellent food sir!



Until you get here. You need to call me a day before so we can do lunch. Now go and find us some geese to shoot on the first day of the Sept season. I got decoys and I can bring my boat. We get everbody together and yall can shoot my limit to, Now is the time to set this up. Wlii get Robie and Kelly and get some other boys off the GON and go have a good time.


----------



## bander_TC50 (May 12, 2014)

im down id love to hunt with you fellas


----------



## king killer delete (May 12, 2014)

Somebody find the spot


----------



## rnelson5 (May 12, 2014)

If it was anything like last early goose you better have a private field. The water was full for the first time in years last September. I drove and drove that lake and couldn't find anything worth hunting. In years past there was a lot of shore line and grass for the geese. This past season there was none.


----------



## bigkga69 (May 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> If it was anything like last early goose you better have a private field. The water was full for the first time in years last September. I drove and drove that lake and couldn't find anything worth hunting. In years past there was a lot of shore line and grass for the geese. This past season there was none.



you gotta look outside the lake...near but not there...


----------



## king killer delete (May 12, 2014)

Find a spot.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 12, 2014)

I'll be looking .... Good talkin to ya James.... I'll have the geese found by the time season comes in... Y'all just make the ride..


----------



## bander_TC50 (May 12, 2014)

i found allot of them  but on the wrong side of the line. next year i will have an out of state license.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 12, 2014)

Mr Anderson you just be ready come sept


----------



## rnelson5 (May 12, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> you gotta look outside the lake...near but not there...



That is why i said you need a private field.......... Never  seen a private field in the lake....


----------



## bigkga69 (May 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> That is why i said you need a private field.......... Never  seen a private field in the lake....



I'll show you the "field" I'm referring to... you've seen it a million times and it's perfectly legal...


----------



## rnelson5 (May 12, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> I'll show you the "field" I'm referring to... you've seen it a million times and it's perfectly legal...



I am impatiently waiting!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 12, 2014)

There's quite a few of the "fields"


----------



## rnelson5 (May 12, 2014)

Well all of said "fields" that i knew of were full of 5 ft tall grass and briars..........


----------



## bigkga69 (May 12, 2014)

patience young padawans, you'll see...


----------



## rnelson5 (May 12, 2014)

Ok so i looked up the definition of padawan........


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 12, 2014)

I'm just gonna ride around Hartwell and shoot pet geese off the docks with my bow!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2014)

What is this wookieepedia. Find the geese. Land water. It do  not care.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 13, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> I'm just gonna ride around Hartwell and shoot pet geese off the docks with my bow!!



Don't forget you loaf bread!!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 13, 2014)

i know where at least a 5 man limit of geese are right now and they wont be leaving anytime soon. dont even need a goose call i can throw some bumpers and let the dog pick them up and they will be there shortly.


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2014)

You are the dog man . If we need floaters I will buy some more.  That first week end will be a bad day for the geese.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 13, 2014)

Ben I think they might frown upon us shooting them geese


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 13, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Ben I think they might frown upon us shooting them geese



they probably would! but if one runs out infront of my car or truck im not slowing down.


----------



## bander_TC50 (May 13, 2014)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Mr Anderson you just be ready come sept



im ready right now only thing i dont have is goose calling skills so ill leave that up to you fellas. might buy some more floating decoys this year or shells not sure. got the #2 12 guage shells, layout blind and everything, (snow goose was broken up by my newborn baby girl) i can't wait to get after it!!!


----------



## bander_TC50 (May 13, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Ok so i looked up the definition of padawan........


----------



## bander_TC50 (May 13, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You are the dog man . If we need floaters I will buy some more.  That first week end will be a bad day for the geese.




killer,


i got six G&H floaters now might get six more if i can find them on sale somewhere.


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2014)

*I will count my old floaters and*



bander_TC50 said:


> killer,
> 
> 
> i got six G&H floaters now might get six more if i can find them on sale somewhere.


 We can come up with a spread. I know I have atleast 5 dozen shells.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

I have 1doz shells 1doz silhouettes and 7 floaters!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 13, 2014)

Trad you can join in too... I'm thinkin a big spread might be the trick


----------



## king killer delete (May 13, 2014)

he can ride in my boat.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 13, 2014)

Sounds like a plan!! I can barrow a buddy's full bodys to!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

My floaters are 1990 models but they still work.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 14, 2014)

Sounds like mine killer they were given to me just before I ordered some GHG goose deeks so I held off.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

How many keels do you need?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 14, 2014)

killer elite said:


> My floaters are 1990 models but they still work.



That new?!?!?!?! I figured yours were hand carved heart pine from when they made Clarks Hill!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> That new?!?!?!?! I figured yours were hand carved heart pine from when they made Clarks Hill!!



Many a goose from the hill has been killed over these decoys . How old were you in 1990?


----------



## rnelson5 (May 14, 2014)

killer elite said:


> many a goose from the hill has been killed over these decoys . How old were you in 1990?



2..........


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> 2..........




Killer was killin when you wereTWO


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

Just find us some goose to shoot. We will go to the lake and spank the new crop before they get wise


----------



## rnelson5 (May 14, 2014)

I bet Trad wasn't even born yet..


----------



## bigkga69 (May 14, 2014)

I've got pictures of the lake being built rNelly and it was barren ground, mostly all farm land... killers dekes on the other hand are remnants of the American goose, prehistoric predecessor to the Canadian....


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 14, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I bet Trad wasn't even born yet..



Correct........8 years before the great year of 1998


----------



## bigkga69 (May 14, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Many a goose from the hill has been killed over these decoys . How old were you in 1990?



I killed my first drake mallard in 1990 on one of the points at the mouth of Shrivers creek... its funny how you can remember every single detail of almost every hunt, but you forget why you walk in a room sometimes...


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

When Robie was born I had been duck hunting for 28 years. I got underwear older than Trad.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 14, 2014)

How old were you when you killed your first duck killer?


----------



## bigkga69 (May 14, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> How old were you when you killed your first duck killer?



The scrolls don't say...


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

ten ,1961


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

I am so old I got viking hands


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

I hunted ducks under the point system and killed tons with lead shot.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

I shot a mallard drake in Kansas one time with a load of double aught in the head.


----------



## king killer delete (May 14, 2014)

And yes I worked for the head of the CIA.


----------



## bigkga69 (May 14, 2014)

Killers so tough, he eats the boogers out of a dead ducks nose...


----------



## rnelson5 (May 14, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> How old were you when you killed your first duck killer?


We will have to check the hieroglyphics in the caves along the rivers he left behind..........


----------



## rnelson5 (May 14, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> I killed my first drake mallard in 1990 on one of the points at the mouth of Shrivers creek... its funny how you can remember every single detail of almost every hunt, but you forget why you walk in a room sometimes...



Man you are like.......500 years old in retriever years..........


----------



## bigkga69 (May 14, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Man you are like.......500 years old in retriever years..........



And I aged good too huh...


----------



## rnelson5 (May 14, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> And I aged good too huh...



Wel...... uhhhh.......... i am just gonna stay out of that one......


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2014)

How many keels do you need. I will make you some


----------



## rnelson5 (May 15, 2014)

Killer i will have to look. I will see if i can figure it out over the weekend i will let you kniw. You don't have ti make them though. I will do it like you told me on the phone. I just need to get the materials.


----------



## king killer delete (May 15, 2014)

tell me how many you need and I will make you some.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (May 17, 2014)

Haha they rough on an old man round here ain't they killer?


----------



## king killer delete (May 17, 2014)

Thats alright. They have my permission.


----------

